# Swallowed a sock



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Bo just swallowed my daughter's sock. Its a small toddler sock. Should I try and make him vomit or hope and pray that he passes it? If you guys say make him vomit, what's the best way? The only way I know is with peroxide. Maybe I should call the vet too and see what he thinks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

call the vet...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, call the vet. Sometimes it is best to let things be and sometimes best to vomit. Not sure what the case is here. Hopefully Bo will just poop it out.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Vet said to come by and get some wd food to help him pass it. He didn't like the idea of making him vomit. So it's off to the vet we go. Although I usually wouldn't use any good made by science diet, I guess we will try it this once. Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad you called the vet! A friend's pit bull just swallowed a sock-it blocked his colon-he had to have surgery. Survived the surgery, but a blood clot killed him before morning. Praying for your dog to pass it harmlessly.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh gosh. Poor puppy. I will watch Boaz close and if he stops defecating or shows any signs of discomfort we will take him in for xrays. Crazy puppy. He didn't even chew or play with it. Just swallowed it. We've been really careful about making sure nothing is on the floor on low enough where he can reach but this sock was laying between the washer and dryer and he found it. Its my fault, I saw it earlier and didn't go back to pick it up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for your worries! Good thing you realized he swallowed the sock and called the vet. Please let us know how he does! :clover: And do not beat yourself up over this, accidents happen. We'll count on him being fine, with paws crossed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A friend's Ridgeback swallowed an adult sock - it took forever to pass, with the vet trackng it on it's way through, and the poor dog lost a lot of weight before eventually it came away nearly two weeks later! Once it was gone he recovered very quickly, though.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

At least it's a toddler sock, only about 4 inches long instead of one of my socks. Bo weighs about 30 lbs so at least he's bigger and maybe has more room in his digestive tract. Silly little man. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

At least it's a sock. It's more embarassing to go to the vet if they swallow your undies. Had that happen before.....


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, that would be horrifying I think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good thing you called the vet. That way at least you and the vet can stay on top of things. It's very scary...depending on if it bunches up and gets stuck or what not. I do hope for the very best and that he passes it.



> A friend's pit bull just swallowed a sock-it blocked his colon-he had to have surgery. Survived the surgery, but a blood clot killed him before morning


That is just so sad. Give your friend my condolences. So very sad.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your concern and support. I will definitively keep you posted. My best friend back in Ohio just told me that his dalmatian puppy, same age as Bo just threw up his wife's panties yesterday. Lol. Crazy dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nothing new on the sock situation. It's been 3 days now. Boaz is still eating and defecating as normal. Hoping something happens soon and we are finished with this episode. We pick up Reggie tomorrow maybe all the playing and excitement will make that sock show up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Been wondering about that mystery sock! Glad Boaz is feeling well. I hope the episode just ends naturally.:clover: Good luck picking up Reggie, too!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

benjiboy said:


> Thank you everyone for all your concern and support. I will definitively keep you posted. My best friend back in Ohio just told me that his dalmatian puppy, same age as Bo just threw up his wife's panties yesterday. Lol. Crazy dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dalmatians are bad about eating stuff they shouldn't. My sister has/had 4... to date:

A chocolate Easter rabbit...box, foil and all. 
An entire loaf of bread.... bag, tie and all. Had to pull the bag out....
A unzipped zipper... yep... she had to pull that one out. Ewwww!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Omigosh Hopetocurl...that's a lot of weird stuff ingested. Scary.

Benjiboy, I'm glad he's feeling fine but my goodness, that would make me nervous. I hope it comes out soon one way or another. Thanks for the update.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm trying not to stress about it and just take it one day at a time. He's n canned food to help it go through. I'm afraid if he would vomit it and I wouldn't be there that he would eat it again. Ugh. Bad dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

benjiboy said:


> Vet said to come by and get some wd food to help him pass it. He didn't like the idea of making him vomit. So it's off to the vet we go. Although I usually wouldn't use any good made by science diet, I guess we will try it this once. Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My first foster dog, a toy poodle, lived on w/d from age 6 on up and his mom just emailed me a month ago saying he passed away at age 20! 
w/d won't kill your dogs begin on it for a few days  It's high in fiber so should help the sock go through. 

That said, keep a jug of peroxide and a syringe on hand for the times when you do need to make your dog throw up.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> That said, keep a jug of peroxide and a syringe on hand for the times when you do need to make your dog throw up.


My previous dog, Annabelle, ate a rat pellet at my m-i-l's house. We had to do the peroxide thing... from then on, in her "suitcase" I always kept a small bottle of peroxide and a syringe.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

My girl has swallowed socks and plenty of my underwear. She usually vomits them up on her own within a couple days, and has passed through the other end. I usually don't know she ate them until she passes them. Its so scary. I'm always terrified she will get a blockage and I'm thankful she is finally growing out of this stage. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Today is day 5 and all that canned food has Bo's stool getting soft but still no sock. Maybe tomorrow will be the day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh dear! I do hope Beau poops the sock soon. I remember years ago when my son's black lab went out to do her business and I saw a pile of red under her behind and totally panicked. When I got closer, I realized she'd eaten and pooped my son's red silk boxer shorts. Crazy dog she was, but so sweet!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope Bo will be ok. Don't you just wonder what they are thinking when they eat things that don't even taste like food and not even fun to chew? My niece's yellow lab swallowed her teenage daughters thong underwear! She did pass it with no problem.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

It's funny because he didn't even try to chew it, just squeezed between the washer and dryer and grabbed it and swallowed it that quick. It was even clean. Maybe he likes my fabric softener. Bad boy. For now on, he's outside while I do laundry and everything is folded and put away immediately.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

MY goodness, I hope he passes it soon. How long did the vet say it would take to pass? I would of expected it to pass the next day. So the vet said it could take longer than normal food? 

And could someone explain what is this peroxide syringe that some advise to keep handy? I mean what kind of peroxide and how much? Thanks


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Still no sock. How long does it take? He's still eating, playing, defecating, no sore or tender belly. Nothing out of the ordinary. Hmmm I keep searching the yard but nothings turned up. Bad boy. Meanwhile Boaz and Reggie are in love. They wrestle non stop. I watch them very close and sometimes it's a little scary because Bo wants to lay over Reggie to keep him in place while they exchange bites on each other's face. Reggie is so vocal. Lol. Even if Boaz isn't near him, Reggie is growling and barking. Any other time he's so quiet and peaceful but with Bo, he lets him know he's a worthy advisory. I can't wait to see how they are when they are big.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would call if there is no joy by Monday. I do so hope that you will find a lumpy sock poop tonight.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

When I was a toddler we had a HUGE (80+ pounds and in shape) lab that liked to eat anything and everything...my underwear, socks, crayons, tupperwear, plates, bowls, cups...you name it he'd eat it if he could get his mouth on it. My mom told me all the stories of his rainbow poop from the crayons/underwear/socks he ate. He never had a complication, thankfully, with anything he ate (she tried to prevent him but with 7 kids running around its hard to keep things away from a mischievous pup)...but my mom works at a vet and knows what signs to look for if there is a blockage ect and could bring him in right away.

I'm sure he'll pass it through


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

I watched a friend's lab mix a few summers ago while they were on vacation. He had eaten a favorite leather sandal days before. It passed when I took him out one morning and it was DAYS after the "meal"  Way past when I thought it would've gone through his system. 

I hope you see it soon!!


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

My 9 month old spoo is a sock eater. His first one was a toddler sock too, when he was 12 weeks maybe. It took over a week for him to poop it out. I was a basket case. He has since eaten various other socks, mittens and a thong (gasp!!) He has either vomited or pooped them all out within 2-7 days. I hope your passes the sock soon and that everything is ok!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Are you positive the sock was eaten??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh yes, I watched him grab it and he ran to the couch with me running behind him and he swallowed it before I could put my hand in his mouth to get it. Bad boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Reggie has an appt for shots on Monday so I'm going to take Bo with us if nothing changes. Maybe the car ride will upset his stomach and make him vomit, if not maybe they will check him out while we are there. I will walk the yard again tomorrow and make sure he didn't go and I missed it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

It's been nine days. Dogs have a short digestive system and things they ingest move through quickly. I don't think you're going to find that sock, at least not in your pup. I am interested in hearing the conclusion of this story...


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope the story ends soon and there are no sequels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Well we went to the vet today for Reggie's shots and Boaz came too. Reggie weighs almost 7 lbs and is healthy other than some yeast in his ears. Bo was examined for the sock. The vet thinks he may have passed it because everything on exam was fine. I hope that's the case although I would feel better if I actually could find the sock. But I guess I will stop worrying about it and just keep an eye out for any discomfort or unusual behavior. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

benjiboy said:


> .... Bo was examined for the sock. The vet thinks he may have passed it because everything on exam was fine. I hope that's the case although I would feel better if I actually could find the sock. But I guess I will stop worrying about it and just keep an eye out for any discomfort or unusual behavior.


Good to hear Bo checked out okay! Now if he did deposit that sock somewhere in the yard, here's hoping you DO find it before he does again.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad your vet thinks the issue is resolved but I would be very happy to hear that you found a very dirty sock in your yard.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Me too CT Girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Did they do an X-ray??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

No x-ray. He seemed pretty sure that it had passed. I will still keep a close eye on him. Just in case. I love this boy so much, I don't want anything to happen to him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Our Bull Dog, Frank, once ate a small plush stuffed duck. We never saw it again. Then 5 MONTHS later, he threw up, and there was the duck, partially digested and unrecognizable. My daughters boyfriend took it and had to kind of pick at it to figure out what it was. I can't imagine it not digesting in that amount of time!


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Our Bull Dog, Frank, once ate a small plush stuffed duck. We never saw it again. Then 5 MONTHS later, he threw up, and there was the duck, partially digested and unrecognizable. My daughters boyfriend took it and had to kind of pick at it to figure out what it was. I can't imagine it not digesting in that amount of time!


That's crazy. That is a long time to be sitting in his stomach. At least He didn't get sick from it. Wow. I kind if have a feeling that the sock is still in there. I always watch when Bo goes to potty and I just haven't seen anything. My silly boy. Thanks for your story. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

On animal planet I watched a show about dogs a few years back. Something along the lines of "animal emergencies". A Great Dane kept getting sick and vomiting and not pooping. X-ray showed blockage. During surgery, the dr removed 15 stuffed animal toys from the stomach. Can you imagine???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

You know you're a Poodleforum member when you've checked in several times to see if that darn dog pooped a sock out of his butt! Hope it comes out soon!
Regarding Dalmatians, I can attest to that. In her 14-year life, my Dal Chelsea ate countless earplugs, tissues, napkins, pacifiers, mouthguards, Barbie and Ken feet, various feminine sanitary products, crayons, and colored chalk, despite our best intentions to keep such things out of her reach. Never a dull moment, and such pretty and interesting poop.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

my mum said that her dog ate some plastic bag of some sorts, she never even knew he had it, only when she was picking up his poo it was wrapped...... lol...... can you imagine a wrapped up poo?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

One of my friend's dogs ate a whole bowl of kisses. When the worry about oh my the chocolate, passed they often have a laugh about all the sparkely poo! 

All jokes aside I hope it passes soon!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been following this thread for days - waiting for a "good news poop report". I can't imagine how stressful this is for you. I would be a basket case. Just a question - would your vet be willing to take an x-ray, just to put your mind at ease, so you know one way or the other? That would seem to be a reasonable request, just in case it is still there and a huge relief if it isn't.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I will call him tomorrow and see if we can do the x Ray. I'm sure he won't mind. He knows how I worry about them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We all worry about him. Hope he poops it out soon!

Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

That's very sweet of you guys and pups and I appreciate it So very much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be saying a prayer for you that the sock is gone. I bet you haven't had a good night's sleep since he ate it. We worry about our poodles just like we worry about our kids, don't we?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

STILL no luck??


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

We really do. With being a single mom, I look at the dogs as my other babies. It feels more like a family to have more "bodies" in the house. Plus the boys make us feel safe. They have such loud barks and Reggie is still to young but Boaz is very watchful over us. He is friendly but always stays between us and others. He sits on my feet. Lol. Until the day comes that we meet someone extremely special, our little family is happy and complete. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

The someone we meet will have to be heaven sent to take on all we have to offer. Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nothing yet Janet6567, the vet thinks it's already passed. I'm going to keep doing the canned food once a day to see if that helps push anything through along with his regular dog food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hip Hip hooray!!!!! I was cleaning up the yard and I found the sock!!!! It was in 1 piece. Yay. No more worries!!! Yay. Now to just stay diligent and keep any and all laundry items out of reach.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yay!!! What a huge relief!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Terrific news! Whew!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can feel your relief across the whole Atlantic! What excellent news - I think you should have a Ceremonial Interment of the Sock!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What wonderful news! I think that all of us can say we would be happy to have found a poopy sock! I know you are relieved, and we are as well! So glad to hear it all came out well :aetsch:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hooray! never so glad to hear that a sock had been found!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally!! The sock has left the puppy!! (I really can't understand why it took so long, but I know you are so relieved)


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Great news & Finally pooped that darn thing out! Happy dance!!

Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

That took a long time! I bet you're relieved. So glad it finally happened.


----------

